#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  como configurar roteador huawei b260a

## jorge tigrao

amigos comprei um roteador de marca huawei b260a e no anuncio diz que este roteador e desbloqueado para o mundo todo e que este roteador é compatível com as seguintes frequência 3g hspa 850mha 2100mhz 1900mhz e 900mhz aqui em minha região eu tenho um modem huawei e173 e uso um prano de 5gb da operadora vivo e conecto em 3g normalmente, a banda de cobertura 3g da vivo aqui é 850mhz só que com este roteador não conectou em 3g o roteador hauwei b260a só se conecta em edge 2g.
eu gostaria de saber se alguem que faz parte deste fórum pode mim ajudar a configurar este roteador para conectar em 3g.
se alguem puder mim ajudar eu fico grato.
um forte abraço e vou ficar no aguardo da ajuda dos amigos.

----------


## 41142705

> amigos comprei um roteador de marca huawei b260a e no anuncio diz que este roteador e desbloqueado para o mundo todo e que este roteador é compatível com as seguintes frequência 3g hspa 850mha 2100mhz 1900mhz e 900mhz aqui em minha região eu tenho um modem huawei e173 e uso um prano de 5gb da operadora vivo e conecto em 3g normalmente, a banda de cobertura 3g da vivo aqui é 850mhz só que com este roteador não conectou em 3g o roteador hauwei b260a só se conecta em edge 2g.
> eu gostaria de saber se alguem que faz parte deste fórum pode mim ajudar a configurar este roteador para conectar em 3g.
> se alguem puder mim ajudar eu fico grato.
> um forte abraço e vou ficar no aguardo da ajuda dos amigos.


veja se ele esta em modo antena externa ou interna

----------


## jorge tigrao

olha o roteador estar no modo de antena externa eu vou tentar postar uma fotos deste roteador em uso eu vou ver se e permitido postar arquivos neste fórum, se ser será melhor para entender como, as funções deste roteador.

----------


## Magal

Prezado Jorge,

É permitido postar fotos/arquivos no fórum.

----------

